# Started the new ho track..



## bhannah (Jun 8, 2009)

This is my first atempt at a track. I di d alot of research before I started.
This is what I have so far. Comments and tips are welcome...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lanes?*

Looks like a great start. How many lanes is the design for?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What scale also? Looks like a good plan.


----------



## bhannah (Jun 8, 2009)

It is a 4 lane ho scale. I never knew how hard it was to find a 1/16" router bit, I had to order some online. But I have a long way to go before I start cutting rail slots so it should not hold me up too much.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

bhannah said:


> I never knew how hard it was to find a 1/16" router bit, I had to order some online.


 Some track builders, like Ed Bianchi, made their slots 1/8" rather than 1/16". Lot less broken bits that way and I think you can run 1/43rd cars in a 1/8" slot.

Joe


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi bhanah looks like u got somthin there.thats a fine start. whats it gonna be braid tape or rails? im goin to school on u waiting for brads track book. how long are the straights?also curious too see jig that u might use for routerbase and compas. keep going u gotta be jazzed after each step!!


----------



## bhannah (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going with rails going to use the rebar tie that everyone is, some say that it is to magnetic what have you heard/used, I heard that the tape does not work that great. Once I get the jig cut out I will post pics, it seems as if there are many ways to do the turns I like the pinch in the corners making it like the car is tight but it also seems a little tougher to route so I think I will keep the radius the same. The long straight is 72". And yea I am jazzed and so are my "friends" lol they all want to race but not chip in. I guess an entry fee will be in place lol.. at least for the beer fund....


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking good! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## bhannah (Jun 8, 2009)

I will post as work is done, I work second shift so it is pretty much a weedend project, the wife complains about noise in the garage late at night...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Off to a great start! Keep us in the loop as you progress. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks good.Find a job for the wife,at least till you are finished.Tom


----------



## bhannah (Jun 8, 2009)

*No work this weekend*

Still wating for router bits....


----------



## RickP (May 15, 2002)

Looks like a good start. I used bits from routerbitworld.com. It was 1/16" two fluted. I routed the whole track, guide and power slots with the same bit. But, I did cut out the MDF into section like yours. Mine is on a full 4x8 foot sheet of MDF and then made cuts to raise part of the track. Since I had the full sheet, I could use a home make compass and put the center any where I wanted. This allowed me to be able to very the radius per lane on the curves. I used electrican fish tape, but would like to have tried the stiching wire that others have mentioned but have not been able to find a supplier. I'll keep watching to see your progress.


----------

